# Problem mit JOscarLib



## punkt21 (1. Okt 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Habe folgendes Problem:

habe mir die JOscarLib_0.5jar eingebunden und versucht eine Connection mit meinem icq account herzustellen und bekomme folgendes Problem.


```
01.10.2009 18:35:03 JOscarLib.Core.JarClassLoader cacheClasses
WARNUNG: Warning : No jar file found. Packet unmarshalling won't be possible. Please verify your classpath
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at JOscarLib.Core.OscarClient.sendPacket(OscarClient.java:154)
	at JOscarLib.Core.OscarConnection.sendFlap(OscarConnection.java:120)
	at JOscarLib.Tool.OscarInterface.sendBasicMessage(OscarInterface.java:41)
	at com.gerrit.icq.Test.main(Test.java:11)
01.10.2009 18:35:04 JOscarLib.Core.OscarPacketAnalyser handleService
INFO: Received 1 - 3
01.10.2009 18:35:04 JOscarLib.Core.OscarPacketAnalyser handleService
INFO: Received 1 - 21
```

mein Code soweit:


```
package com.gerrit.icq;

import JOscarLib.Core.OscarConnection;
import JOscarLib.Tool.OscarInterface;

public class Test {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		OscarConnection con = new OscarConnection("login.icq.com", 5190, "meineNummer", "meinPW");
		OscarInterface.sendBasicMessage(con, "andereNummer", "Hallo");
	}

}
```

nummern und passwörter natürlich nicht so wie oben sondern wie sie wirklich sind.

mfg
punkt21


----------



## Unregistriert (13. Okt 2009)

hab das selbe problem, aber anscheinend kennt da keiner die antwort drauf


----------



## tuxedo (14. Okt 2009)

Na so wie's aussieht scheint dem noch etwas zu fehlen. Vermutlich irgend eine JAR?
Wenns den Source dazu gibt könnte man nachschauen welche JAR er da meint...

- Alex


----------



## Jay_030 (14. Okt 2009)

Und vielleicht kommt dazu noch ein weiteres Problem: Die letzte Version der Library ist vom November 2008. Seitdem haben die im Protokoll doch bestimmt schon wieder etwas geändert. Daher müssen doch die Alternativclients alle paar Monate ihre Libs updaten.


----------



## tuxedo (14. Okt 2009)

Da ist was dran. In der Tat musste ich vor wenigen Monaten mein Pidgin Client aktualisieren. Hab da nun auch meine zweifel ob diese Lib überhaupt noch aktuell genug ist.

- Alex


----------



## Aradiv (1. Dez 2009)

Ich habe das selbe Problem.
hat inzwischen jemand eine Lösung oder eine Alternative gefunden die funktioniert?

Also der das Programm scheint sich zumindest zu verbinden. den wenn ich das auf eine ICQ Nummer laufen lasse die eingeloggt ist wieder diese aus geloggt da man sich an einem anderen PC eingeloggt hat.

mfg
Aradiv


----------



## OMB24 (23. Dez 2009)

Hallo Leute

also falls das Problem noch besteht, ich hab eine Lösung gefunden.
Grund für diese Fehlermeldung ist eine Klasse namens JarClassLoader im JOscarLib.
Diese versucht nachträglich nochmal was aus dem JOscarLib Jar nach zu laden.

Der Name und der Ordner des lib files stehn hardcodiert im code. ihr müsst nur die JOscarLib.jar (name muss genau so geschrieben sein) im projekt ordner haben. (also nicht nur im lib ordner, das reicht nicht sondern im selben ordner in dem der src und der build ordner liegen).

Danach ging es bei mir.

Hoffe ich konnte jemandem helfen

oli


----------

